# A Bear In Our Outback...



## Bear Necessity (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Though I am not new to Outbackers.com, I am a Newbie in terms of registration. Bull Elk has been bugging me all summer to become a member and start posting... well, I finally have something to share:

Yesterday we discovered that a Black Bear had a party in our Outback 25RSS. We were not camping, it was parked at the end of the driveway. After much detective work, we figured out that he was able to open the bike/storage door by the bunks. Trust me, I will always lock my doors from now on! The Montana Fish, Wildlife and Parks department is attempting to trap and relocate this bear given his past history. So far he is still free! There is more to the story, check out the photos for details.

The Outback Bear Party

Enjoy!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear what happen to your camper.
Nobody walked into the camper while his was in there I hope.

Don


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

No more Honey Grahams in bear country. WOW! he sure was going for them.
Well sunny Welcome to Outbackers.com You sure are going to make a hit with those pictures. 
I think you are going to like this fine website. I wonder if we have a bear proof and bear repair mods ...I think we are going have to come up with'em








Hope you have insurance on your Outback.
I am guessing no person was at this bear party.







Did you send the pictures to a local news paper?

Thanks for sharing, that's alot what Outbackers.com is all about.








My nephew and his wife live in Bozeman. We hope to visit them next year with our new OB with bear proof mods!

Jan


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

That's terrible! I am glad all I have to worry about are kids







I hope you have some bear insurance. And welcome to the OUTBACKERS!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks like he was pretty well determined to get in there too


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Wow, who would have ever imagined! Sorry to see the mess you have to clean up.

Great pictures though... Have to say my favorite is the Honey Grahams. Looks like those things do the trick!


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Wow! That is quite a mess that hungry one left! Sorry to hear that it happened, but what a story! I am assuming that no one was hurt in this incident.

Welcome to Outbackers! action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow!

From the looks of the second picture in the series, we finally have the answer - once and for all - to that age old question, 'Does a bear s*** in the woods?

Only if he can't find an Outback!









No, but seriously, what a horrible thing to have happen! At least no one was hurt in the process. Yikes!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

Wow, that's terrible! I really feel for you. Good luck getting that squared away...


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

There are some pesky black bear in my area. I have not yet used the outside cook center because I have had fears of a similar attack happening to my trailer


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

Did they catch the imposter "Outbacker", yet.


----------



## Bear Necessity (Aug 12, 2005)

Bull Elk said:


> Did they catch the imposter "Outbacker", yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Thanks for asking Bull Elk. He found his way into the trap sometime between 9:30 and 11:30am this morning. He appears to be spending the afternoon wishing he was still partying in the Outback next door. I am very thankful that he will be living somewhere else soon - perhaps near some other Outbacker's camper







My advice, keep all doors bolt-locked at all times!

Here are a couple of "where's the bear pictures?" for your pleasure:

Imposter Outbacker is Busted!

As far as how the Outback is doing? I currently have a list of about 108 items that need to be replaced; from bear chewed cabinet doors to little reflectors. I'm sure there is more damage, but I am waiting for the bear to be gone before I investigate some more. He gets a bit agitated when I get next to his cage.

I still can't figure out where he drug the bunk mattress?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Looks like he had plenty of fiber in his diet!!!!

Good luck getting it all squared away.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Bear Necessity:
Sorry about the damage to the new Outback.








Glad no one was hurt.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers







. I think you take 1st place with best newbie story.

1st of all I'm glad everyone is safe and sound and the bear has been caught. I need to check my insurance to see if bear invasions are covered???

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Bear,

Glad to hear the bear is out of the picture!








Now the real fun begins! I would love to see the expression om your insurance agents face, when you tell him this story!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Wow!
> 
> From the looks of the second picture in the series, we finally have the answer - once and for all - to that age old question, 'Does a bear s*** in the woods?
> 
> ...


Techincally...the bear was in the Outback, so we still have the age old question.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Adds a new twist to the "someones sleeping in my bed" story.

Definitly glad no one walked in on him. Somewhere in a cave a animal is sleeping on a Outback mattress!

Good luck cleaning it up. Hope the cabinet door is not damaged beyond repair.

John


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

Just curious how the insurance thing is working out? Has Keystone or your dealer been very helpful? If you have questions about parts, I bet you could put some post on Outbackers, since there are dealers that are members of this site. You might want to ask what concerns anybody would have about the back of the fridge and/or the converter being pulled out from the wall. Anyhow good luck and I hope that you can get things figured out
Rich


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Sell some pictures an interview to an RV or camping mag ..or tv show .Use the money to fix'er up. 
jan


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome.

Cool pics! (not for you though) Great bear story...glad you weren't camping when it occurred. Hang in there!


----------



## campndox (Mar 8, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers!!! The screen name is very appropriate!
Great pictures. Did any of the posted pictures have paw prints on them? It was hard to see if there was a print. 
Do you think if you would've left more wine in the camper, you would've caught the bear quicker? Maybe passed out on the mattress in the woods?


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

[quote name='tdvffjohn' date='Aug 15 2005, 09:32 AM']

Definitly glad no one walked in on him. Somewhere in a cave a animal is sleeping on a Outback mattress!

If he is sleeping on an Outback mattress, I feel sorry for his back!!!

Gary


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Wow, what a story.

Bozeman, Montana...that's my old stomping ground. Still have family up there and generally make it couple times per year.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Makes you stop to think a minute about what prparations to take when camping in bear country. The doors on the Outback (or any RV for that matter) are not exactly bear-proof. During times away from camp and even sleeping at night the risk is there. I'm guessing that at night someone would wake up with the racket but you never know (my son makes a lot of racket anyway - might not notice a bear's prying at a door).

Hmmm, worth some thought.

Thanks for the story and pictures.

BBB


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks Brian!

You realize, of course, I can never let PDX_Shannon visit this site again now!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Sorry Doug.


----------

